# X5M Winter Tire Package



## St0ut (Jan 13, 2011)

Having a hard time locating a winter tire package for the X5M. The summer tires on the 315 & 275 20" are no joke in this snow and ice. I know I will need to change to a winter tire and wheel package, but not even my local BMW dealer was able to source the parts ??

Has anyone got a good recommendation for what tire and wheel combination works well for the X5M setup ?


----------



## mstrq (Jun 28, 2010)

Post it on X5 forum so more people with X5's can see this post. Then you might be able to get the answer there. Here's the link:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=159


----------



## Sethrad (Jan 7, 2012)

*Winter setup*

Pirelli Ice and Snow in 20" work great in the Sierras where we get ridiculous amounts of snow. If you prefer an All Season alternative, I have had geat success with the Toyota Proxes ST II on the 20" wheels.

I have not found the need to downsize my wheels with any of my X5s for snow.


----------

